# The Woman in Luke 7:37



## KMK (Oct 5, 2009)

Dodderidge has this to say concerning the motivation behind the woman's actions:



> We are not to imagine she came with a purpose thus to wash and wipe the feet of Christ; but, probably, *hearing that the Pharisees who had invited Jesus to dinner had neglected the usual civility of anointing the head of his divine guest, she was willing to supply the defect*; and as she stood near Jesus, she was so melted with his discourse, that she shed such a flood of tears as wetted his feet, which lay bare on the couch, his sandals being put off, and observing this, she wiped them with her hair, which she now wore flowing loose about her shoulders, as mourners commonly did; and then, not thinking herself worthy to anoint his head, poured out the liquid perfume on his feet. In this view all appears natural and unaffected.



I had been struggling to explain exactly why this woman was present and why she performed these particular services. I think Dodderidge's explanation is the best I have heard.

What thinkest thou?


----------



## rbcbob (Oct 6, 2009)

> *hearing that the Pharisees who had invited Jesus to dinner had neglected the usual civility of anointing the head of his divine guest*,



I am made to wonder then just *how* she heard of *this*! Was it on the local news? Internet?

Thomas Scott comments:


> This woman, however, had heard our Lord’s instructions with great attention; and had been led to a deep conviction of her guilt and danger, and to unfeigned repentance: and, being thus prepared to receive the truth, she seems to have believed him to be the promised Messiah, a spiritual Redeemer, the Saviour of sinners. She therefore longed to hear more of his convincing and encouraging instructions, and also to express her love and gratitude to him: and, in the fullness of her heart, she followed him into the Pharisee’s house, having taken with her an alabaster box of valuable ointment, which probably she had been accustomed before to use for far other purposes.


----------



## KMK (Oct 6, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> > *hearing that the Pharisees who had invited Jesus to dinner had neglected the usual civility of anointing the head of his divine guest*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The woman heard about the event because it was a 'public' dinner.



> In addition to this, we must remember that houses in the hot climate where our Lord was, were very different from houses among ourselves. It was common to have large openings down to the floor, and almost to live, as it were, under a verandah, for the sake of coolness.* This necessarily entailed great publicity in the entertainment given, and accounts for the ease with which this woman seems to have found her way into the place where our Lord was.* Ryle pg 241



Knowing Jesus' fame at that time I imagine the dinner had drawn a crowd. This kind of publicity would help to explain the motive behind the Pharisee's invitation in the first place.


----------



## KMK (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is a quote from Philip Ryken:



> Homes had an open floor plan in those days, and a wealthy man like the Pharisee would host his guests in a courtyard. The meal would have been a semipublic occasion, more like a block party than a private dinner. It was not uncommon for people who were not invited to stop by for a chat, or even to sit around the edge of the courtyard. Ryken, Luke; pg 341



It would be easy for the public to see how the Pharisee denied Jesus the same common courtesies offered to other guests.


----------

